# Jane Fonda @ 80



## Keesha (May 11, 2018)

Whether you’ve liked Jane Fonda or not, you have to admit she looks pretty darn good for 80 years old.

Today she was on Ellen promoting her new movie ‘Book Club.’

https://m.imdb.com/title/tt6857166/


Four lifelong friends have their lives changed forever after reading “50 shades of grey” in their monthly book club.

This is a short clip about her specifically asking for Don Johnson to be her love  interest and he accepted and have to admit he still looks good at his age. 


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oegCS2QyF84


Jane Fonda sure makes turning 80 look pretty darn good. Yes she can afford it but still. 


She says doing this movie with these women was the most fun she’s ever had in her 60 years of making movies. 


This movie is about older women embracing their womanhood and sharing their experiences which creates an even stronger bond than before..


I haven’t seen it yet but I definitely will at some point.


----------



## Jackie22 (May 11, 2018)

I love Jane Fonda and yes, she looks great....I will definitely see the movie too.


----------



## terry123 (May 11, 2018)

Do not like her since her Viet Nam antics. Shes has a ton of work done and that's why she looks like she does. Her business but I had too many folks in that war and don't appreciate a traitor. My opinion and I am sticking to it. That war is too personal for me.


----------



## Keesha (May 11, 2018)

I plead ignorant of her Viet Nam antics. She wasn’t really someone I followed that closely but I do respect and appreciate other people’s viewpoints that know about it.


https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2015/01/jane-fonda-regrets-hanoi-jane/amp


https://www.google.ca/amp/www.indie...-vietnam-photo-hanoi-jane-pbs-1201880919/amp/


Yes, she was young and definitely made mistakes in her life. This was one she says she will take to her grave.


----------



## Catlady (May 11, 2018)

terry123 said:


> Do not like her since her Viet Nam antics. Shes has a ton of work done and that's why she looks like she does. Her business but I had too many folks in that war and don't appreciate a traitor. My opinion and I am sticking to it. That war is too personal for me.



I tend to believe Snopes, hope I never regret it.  Snopes says the Fonda accusation is FALSE.  Believe what you want, but first please read the article by Snopes (it's pretty long).  Vietnam WAS a very dirty war and mostly political.

EDIT = forgot link  https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/jane-fonda-pows/


----------



## Lon (May 11, 2018)

I have always liked her and thought she was one sexy as hell woman.


----------



## Catlady (May 11, 2018)

Lon said:


> I have always liked her and thought she was one sexy as hell woman.



Lon, did you ever see her in "Barbarella"?  I am straight and I couldn't believe how sexy she was.


----------



## Keesha (May 11, 2018)

I just thought it was was amazing that @ 80 she is still starring as an actress. Most people aren’t employable at that age, especially not actresses.


----------



## Catlady (May 11, 2018)

Keesha said:


> I just thought it was was amazing that @ 80 she is still starring as an actress. Most people aren’t employable at that age, especially not actresses.



I'm a big fan of Angela Lansbury and her "Murder she Wrote'' detective series.  She's not as beautiful as Fonda, but she's in her early 90's and still making movies.  She lives alone in western England (Wales?).  Her latest is ''Little Women'' on PBS.
https://www.bing.com/search?pc=COSP&ptag=D020318-A9FCDBB39EF&form=CONBDF&conlogo=CT3335799&q=angela+lansbury

EDIT =  Just found this about Angela in an interview =
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
While many actresses all but disappear  in their middle years, Angela didn't. She has an explanation. 'It must  be very hard to be born a beauty because it's almost as if you have to  live that down and let the real person emerge. I was all talent and no  looks.' 


Nor has she  resorted to cosmetic surgery. 'If you've made your name as a character  actress, you don't need to. You've only got to look at Judi (Dench) or  Maggie (Smith). 

'We've  all maintained the way we look, by which I mean we haven't re-positioned  our faces. We still look like who we were. But if you're just a beauty,  you have to try to sustain your looks and some women have been unable  to settle to the fact that they were losing their greatest asset. That  can be tough. The trick is to decide what you're going to lean on as you  grow older - is it the need to maintain your beauty or is it the need  to adapt and play older parts?'


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 11, 2018)

The only movie I liked Jane Fonda in was 'On Golden Pond' '81 co starring with her father,Henry ,Katherine Hepburn,Dabney Coleman


----------



## treeguy64 (May 11, 2018)

Fonda looks like someone who can afford the very best plastic surgeon in the world, which she obviously can.  As for me, I prefer to socialize with, and am attracted to, women who look their age, as I look mine.  The wrinkles, aging skin, more settled body, only enhances that person's overall appeal, for me, because it shows that the person has lived life and interacted with Nature, and is involved in the aging process, to the point of making peace with it, instead of going to the extent Fonda has, where, to me, she looks like a freak.  I suspect that if she hit her face on something hard, her face would shatter into a million pieces.


----------



## john19485 (May 11, 2018)

She got people killed , my people , American servicemen, I was there On the ground , she encouraged the North Vietnamese Army To Kill AMERICANS, and she entertained them, you asking me to like this bitch!!


----------



## Keesha (May 11, 2018)

john19485 said:


> you asking me to like this bitch!!



John!  
Who are you talking to here?


----------



## C'est Moi (May 11, 2018)

terry123 said:


> Do not like her since her Viet Nam antics. Shes has a ton of work done and that's why she looks like she does. Her business but I had too many folks in that war and don't appreciate a traitor. My opinion and I am sticking to it. That war is too personal for me.



Agree.


----------



## Keesha (May 12, 2018)

Delete please. 
Double posted somehow


----------



## Keesha (May 12, 2018)

PVC said:


> I'm a big fan of Angela Lansbury and her "Murder she Wrote'' detective series.  She's not as beautiful as Fonda, but she's in her early 90's and still making movies.  She lives alone in western England (Wales?).  Her latest is ''Little Women'' on PBS.
> https://www.bing.com/search?pc=COSP&ptag=D020318-A9FCDBB39EF&form=CONBDF&conlogo=CT3335799&q=angela+lansbury
> 
> EDIT =  Just found this about Angela in an interview =
> ...



While I think Jane Fonda is looking good for her age, I’ve never been particularly fond of her as a person or an actress. What I was particularly impressed with was that at 80 years of age she’s starring in a movie about older women who are still interested in having sex and while sex isn’t a life or death thing to consider, I personally find the idea that it’s still desired and enjoyable at 80 inspiring. Ok I’ve got a bit of perv in me. Lol. 

Yes. I agree with everything you’ve stated. Many actresses don’t do well with transitioning into older woman roles so miss out. They become too vain. 

Angela Lansbury is a good actress and a very likeable lady. Another actress I really like is the woman from the series Heartland. She’s a sweetheart of a woman. I forgot her name but I did manage to get pictures of older actresses who have aged gracefully and naturally.

Angela Lansbury 

View attachment 52026

Diane Keaton 

View attachment 52027


Kim Bassinger 
View attachment 52028

Meryl Streep
View attachment 52029
Anna Ferguson
View attachment 52030


----------



## Keesha (May 12, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> Fonda looks like someone who can afford the very best plastic surgeon in the world, which she obviously can.  As for me, I prefer to socialize with, and am attracted to, women who look their age, as I look mine.  The wrinkles, aging skin, more settled body, only enhances that person's overall appeal, for me, because it shows that the person has lived life and interacted with Nature, and is involved in the aging process, to the point of making peace with it, instead of going to the extent Fonda has, where, to me, she looks like a freak.  I suspect that if she hit her face on something hard, her face would shatter into a million pieces.



This is quite admirable and there seems to be a lot more men who appreciate natural beauty than those who go for artificial vanity. Years ago I learned that most men don’t like fake nails, hair extensions , breast implants , butt implants etc., and particularly cosmetic surgery. It does make women look unnatural and not only that I think it makes women look desperate. 
Lets face it, nothing’s more unattractive than someone desperately trying to look younger than they really are. I remember watching a tv show about a woman who had over 50 facial procedures and she looks SUPER ugly. I was thinking what a waste of $

Im with you treeguy. The silver hair and age lines are earned and there’s nothing more attractive than somebody aging gracefully and confidentially in their own skin.


----------



## Butterfly (May 13, 2018)

terry123 said:


> Do not like her since her Viet Nam antics. Shes has a ton of work done and that's why she looks like she does. Her business but I had too many folks in that war and don't appreciate a traitor. My opinion and I am sticking to it. That war is too personal for me.



I agree, terry.  That war is still very personal for me, too.


----------



## Keesha (May 13, 2018)

I apologize to those in the war who felt betrayed by Jane Fonda.
It wasn’t something I knew  about


----------



## Jackie22 (May 13, 2018)

Yes...Fonda made a mistake, what 50 years ago......she was an anti-war activist, she has explained what happened in
detail (which BTW was overblown) over and over and over, she has apologized over and over....she has held her head high, gone on with a positive active life with very much charitable works...do some research...I stand by my admiration for her.


----------



## Keesha (May 13, 2018)

Jackie22 said:


> Yes...Fonda made a mistake, what 50 years ago......she was an anti-war activist, she has explained what happened in
> detail (which BTW was overblown) over and over and over, she has apologized over and over....she has held her head high, gone on with a positive active life with very much charitable works...do some research...I stand by my admiration for her.



Hey Jackie. I’m in complete agreement with you. She made a mistake half a century ago,  which she repeatedly apologized for and I don’t think the woman deserves to be demonized her entire life. The situation was blown out of proportion by the media because news sells. 

I used to use her videos to workout and they were exceptionally tough. She was and still is in incredible shape and she DOES hold her head high which every person should do. People deserve second chances. 

To me she still is and always will be a strong , powerful woman who has done a LOT of worthy things. I think she deserves recognition of the things she’s done well instead of being forever demonized for the mistake she made.

Thanks Jackie. I’ve gotta tell you that I adore your avatar. 
It looks like my silver schnoodle whom I cherish :love_heart:


----------



## squatting dog (May 13, 2018)

Sorry, can't excuse her actions.

[SIZE=+1]*“A nation can survive its fools, even the ambitious. But it cannot survive treason from within....for the traitor appears not to be a traitor...he rots the soul of a nation...he infects the body politic so that it can no longer resist.”*[/SIZE]

*-- Cicero (106-43 BC)*


----------

